# The SX Mini



## Rob Fisher (1/2/15)

Now this device I want and I want it now!


----------



## Genosmate (1/2/15)

No,what I want is a proper review from the man himself not this stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (1/2/15)

There's a v2 out I think that has a better 510 pin, then a V3 will come out sometime this month with the SX 350j chip in it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/15)

VandaL said:


> There's a v2 out I think that has a better 510 pin, then a V3 will come out sometime this month with the SX 350j chip in it



Thanks for the heads up @VandaL! I almost pulled the trigger! Appreciate it...


----------



## Mike (1/2/15)

@Rob Fisher when you eventually sell it because you prefer your Reos, shotgun  Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (1/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the heads up @VandaL! I almost pulled the trigger! Appreciate it...


Yeah I've kinda learned now in this industry, wait 2 months because most likely 4 new versions come out in that time :S 
I think someone posted they got an SXmini back in early December. I also was like MUST HAVE NOW then you hear about issues with the chip and new versions and get over it. $190 for the box mod these days is very pricey considering they have at most 1 month till they are outdated.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/15)

http://www.vapedon.co.uk/2015/01/yi...50-mini-chip-60-watt-sxmini-sx-350-ecig-hd-2/


----------



## VandaL (1/2/15)

You should also look into the IPV MINI 2















Although it is not super mini like the SMOK M50 & Cloupor mini 30w I am 99% sure it will function perfectly because it has an SX chip in it. Ive got 2 black models coming in next week. Can't wait. Only $69.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/15)

VandaL said:


> You should also look into the IPV MINI 2
> 
> Can't wait. Only $69.



I may just do that... it's a LOT cheaper! Let me know how you like it once it's in your paw please!


----------



## VandaL (1/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I may just do that... it's a LOT cheaper! Let me know how you like it once it's in your paw please!


I'm quite sure it will be amazing just like my IPV 2, 2s & 3. I've found if a device runs an Yihi SX chip it's going to be good. Unfortunately a friend has already booked the 2nd unit I have coming in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (1/2/15)

And they come with an extender tube to enable 120w
A definite winner.


----------



## VandaL (1/2/15)

Riddle said:


> And they come with an extender tube to enable 120w
> A definite winner.







Eish

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (1/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Eish



Does look a bit funny. But nice for now and then just to get the extra kick.


----------

